# Locking hitch pin for Yakima Holdup rack



## drifter248 (Nov 1, 2011)

Trying to find a replacement locking hitch pin that is compatible with the Yakima Holdup bike rack. Something that is a little more robust than the locking hitch pin offered by Yakima. I am considering the Softride QuietRide Anti-Rattle Hitch Pin with Lock (would post link but do not have enough posts), but not sure if it has the same thread size as the Yakima hitch pin. The Yakima hitch pin uses a standard 5/8-11 UNC thread. I contacted the manufacture of the Softride pin to determine the thread size and was told they could not disclose that information as they consider it to be propriatary. Does anyone know if this particular hitch pin lock will work with the Yakima Holdup rack, or have any other suggestions for a suitable hitch pin lock?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

Definitely the 25219 will not fit...Bolt is too big...but....I just checked the Softride 25056 and that bolt threads perfectly into the Holdup.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

just curious... has the threaded hitch pin actually break? Or is it based on appearance?

I cannot use the Yakima lock on the 1-1/4" hitch pin, as the chain loops on the hitch interferes with it.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Happy to find this thread. Anyone know if it's possible to use a standard hitch pin with the Holdup? I want to use a standard, non-threaded, locking pin instead of the one that came with it. Can I remove the threaded insert? I started to try to pull it out, but it didn't budge much (even after pressing in the little side tabs), but I also didn't want to force it for fear of breaking it. Thoughts?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

probably have to drill it out


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

No need to drill it out - it will come out as it is completely removable (it is reversible). You have to push a little harder than you think - I've removed and flipped mine over twice.


----------



## drifter248 (Nov 1, 2011)

The threaded insert can be removed, just takes a little effort. The problem is getting both pins to release. Once you get the pins to release you can pull the insert out with your fingers or pliers. I used two small flat head screwdrivers to push down on each pin simultaneously. With the pins depressed push rearward on the handle of the screwdriver to nudge the insert slightly forward toward the opening in the tube to prevent the pins from snapping back into the holes when you remove the screwdrivers. You will then be able to pull the insert out of the tube.

Just curious Alshead, why do you want to use a standard hitch pin? I haven’t tried it, but I would think that would cause the rack to wobble quite a bit.


----------



## alshead (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys- got confirmation from Yakima (via the guys at etrailer.com) that it's cool to use a standard pin. I was able to take it out without issue after hearing some of your responses.

Main reasy to use the standard/ locking pin is to have 1) a lock that's not the cable lock (if I'm not using the cable lock, I don't like it flopping around), and 2) because then I don't have to keep a wrench with me to put that thing in and out. Not a big deal, I know, but I have a locking pin and thought I'd use it. Might do it, might not, but wanted to check it out. Thanks for all of your responses.


----------



## drifter248 (Nov 1, 2011)

Purchased the Softride 25219 hitch pin to replace the factory hitch pin that come standard with the Holdup rack and have confirmed that the Softride hitch pin does indeed have the same thread size (5/8-11 UNC) as the Yakima hitch pin. So it can be used as a replacement for the Yakima hitch pin.


----------



## Yak Customer Service (May 20, 2011)

Yakima Customer Service here, 

We don't recommend using hitch bolts other than ours; in fact use of other bolts will void the warranty. If you do choose to use an aftermarket pin it needs to be threaded, the reason we use a threaded bolt is to take up the "slack" between the tongue and the receiver, not using one will cause the rack to move around.

If you ever have questions on your Yakima racks give us a call at 888-925-4621 M-F from 7 to 5 PT or go to our support page yakima.custhelp.com we’re always happy to help.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

even with hitch bolt tight... the next area that rock and rolls is the hinge for the platform itself. too much slop in there


----------



## drifter248 (Nov 1, 2011)

I did in fact contact Yakima customer service before setting out on this journey to find an alternate hitch lock. I explained the problems I perceived with the Yakima lock to customer support, but was told Yakima does not offer any alternatives and did not have any plans to improve the current version. Don't get me wrong, I am more than satisfied with the Holdup rack, and would not hesitate to recommend it to others, but there is significant room for improvement with regard to the lock. Granted, there is not much one can do if someone is dead set on steeling your bike rack, but there are ways to make it much more difficult. Unfortunately, it is my experience that the Yakima lock can be fairly easily defeated, which I personally discovered purely by accident. I would describe what happened but do not want to give potential thieves any help, not that they need it.


----------

